# Kudu Kill by Leopard in South Africa



## Dhaines94 (Jan 22, 2009)

I took this a year or so ago on an african safari.  I cropped it, but that is about all.  Taken with low light, but I liked the blur effect.  I think these are the best ones in a series of 30+ pics


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats pretty vicious haha.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, that's intense.

Exif says 70mm, you must have been pretty close...


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, who feels hungry for steaks now?


----------



## Kegger (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool series, love the action.

But it's a cheetah, not a leopard.


----------



## Dhaines94 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kegger said:


> Cool series, love the action.
> 
> But it's a cheetah, not a leopard.



Nope, thats a leopard.  Its way bigger than a cheetah - 

this is a cheetah






Notice the diff in the spots


----------



## Dhaines94 (Jan 22, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Wow, that's intense.
> 
> Exif says 70mm, you must have been pretty close...



Yes, very very close - between 15-20 feet!


----------



## Kegger (Jan 22, 2009)

I stand corrected... 

Thank you good sir.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 22, 2009)

Posted in 2 locations??  That sucks.


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Jan 22, 2009)

i don't care to C&C these..

its impressive you got THAT close to these things...


----------



## Dhaines94 (Jan 22, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Posted in 2 locations??  That sucks.



i'm new here and wasn't sure where to post them.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2009)

don't worry about that - you will find your feet here soon enough 

as for the shots I admit I am not a fan of motion blur - even shots with intentional animal motion blur I find hard to like (such as those with the body infocus and the legs in the blur of motion).

As for your shots I definatly agree that it was impressive that you were able to get that close to a hunting leopard it must have been quite a sight to see that close! A shame that your shutter speed and the lighting were not with you to help - but defintaly a great experience to see!


----------



## alarionov (Jan 23, 2009)

whoa!  that looks scary.


----------



## Dhaines94 (Jan 23, 2009)

Overread said:


> don't worry about that - you will find your feet here soon enough
> 
> as for the shots I admit I am not a fan of motion blur - even shots with intentional animal motion blur I find hard to like (such as those with the body infocus and the legs in the blur of motion).
> 
> As for your shots I definatly agree that it was impressive that you were able to get that close to a hunting leopard it must have been quite a sight to see that close! A shame that your shutter speed and the lighting were not with you to help - but defintaly a great experience to see!



thanks - It happened pretty fast and there was not any time to make adjustments or revise settings.  I just held the button down and kept shooting.  the funny thing is when we saw it the guide thought that it might try to attack a baby giraffe.  that would have been something!!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with overread... faster shutter would have been better.  Still cool, though.


----------

